# Technikworkshops 06/07 mit der DIMB



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2006)

Es ist wieder soweit, unser Workshop-Programm für die Wintersaison steht!  Diesmal haben wir vier Termine im Angebot:


#1: 28.11. Ladies only! 
In diesem Workshop geht es um das technische Grundverständins des Mysteriums Mountainbike inkl. Pannenhilfe-Tips im Gelände. Wie der Name schon sagt ist dieser Termin den Damen vorbehalten! 
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 15 begrenzt.

#2: 12.12. Fahrwerk
Dieser Workshop befasst sich theoretisch und praktisch mit dem Fahrwerk des Bikes. Beginnen wird er mit einer Diskussion um verschieden Federungskonzepte. Hierfür konnte Thomas Kamm von German Answer als kompetenter Gesprächsparnter gewonnen werden. In der Folge  befaßt sich der Kurs mit der richtigen Einstellung des Fahrwerks. *Der praktische Teil wird am eigenen Bike unter fachmännischer Anleitung selbst durchgeführt. Daher unbedingt das Bike mitbringen!!!*
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf vorerst 10 Plätze begrenzt.

#3: 16.1. Scheibenbremsen
An diesem Termin werden wir uns der Bremsanlage widmen. Richtige Einstellung, Pflege und die Wartung der Bremsen werden hier theoretisch und praktisch behandelt. *Der praktische Teil wird am eigenen Bike unter fachmännischer Anleitung selbst durchgeführt. Daher unbedingt das Bike mitbringen!!!* Entlüftungskits für die allermeisten Bremstypen sind vorhanden. Trotzdem bitte ich bei der Anmeldung um die Angabe des Bremsentyps.
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf vorerst 10 Plätze begrenzt.

#4: 13.2. Schaltung und Antrieb
Nach der Verzögerung geht es nun um das Vorankommen. Schaltung einstellen und das Zusammenspiel der Komponenten werden hier das beherrschende Thema sein. *Der praktische Teil wird am eigenen Bike unter fachmännischer Anleitung selbst durchgeführt. Daher unbedingt das Bike mitbringen!!!*
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf vorerst 10 Plätze begrenzt.

Die Kurse finden wie letztes Jahr zusammen mit unserem Partner Fahrad Denfeld in Bad Homburg statt. Zeitpunkt ist jeweils ein Dienstag, Beginn 19 Uhr. Um das ganze nicht bis in die Nacht hinein zu ziehen bitten wir um pünktliches Erscheinen! Für einen Happen zwischendrin wird seitens der *DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus* gesorgt.
Die Kosten haben wir für dieses Jahr auf 5 für DIMB-Mitglieder und 8 für Nicht-Mitglieder festgelegt. Natürlich besteht die Möglichkeit zum DIMB-Beitritt auch am jeweiligen Veranstaltungsabend. Möglicherweise fallen bei den Kursen 2-4 zusätzliche Kosten durch Materialverschleiß (je nach Zustand eurer Bikes ) an. Ersatzteile (Bremsbeläge, etc.) können vor Ort erworben werden.
Die Anmeldung erfolgt per E-Mail an [email protected] , die Bezahlung erfolgt vor Ort.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Oktober 2006)

Mächtig Andrang dieses Jahr!

#1: 11 freie Plätze
#2: ausgebucht! - nur noch Warteliste
#3: 2 freie Plätze
#4: ausgebucht! - nur noch Warteliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mächtig Andrang dieses Jahr!
> 
> #1: 11 freie Plätze
> #2: ausgebucht! - nur noch Warteliste
> ...



Ist doch klar! Ist ja auch ein super Angebot, mit eigenem Bike.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mächtig Andrang dieses Jahr!
> 
> #1: 11 freie Plätze
> #2: ausgebucht! - nur noch Warteliste
> ...



Wie schon gesagt wen bei #1 noch Teilnehmer gebraucht werden


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt wen bei #1 noch Teilnehmer gebraucht werden



Nur langhaariche! meld, meld, meld


----------



## arkonis (3. November 2006)

Kurs1: Ladys und technisch unversierte Gentlemen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> Kurs1: Ladys und technisch unversierte Gentlemen


Nein, wirklich nur Ladies! Da hat die Haarlänge oder die technische Versiertheit nichts mit zu tun.

In dem Kurs gibt´s übrigens noch Plätze. Die Kurse #2 und #4 sind trotz Platzerweiterung auf 12 Personen ausgebucht, im #3 gibt´s noch 2 Plätze!


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, wirklich nur Ladies! Da hat die Haarlänge oder die technische Versiertheit nichts mit zu tun.....


EXCEPT YOU 

, oder ??? Stelle mich als Prospektständer gerne z.Vfg.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> EXCEPT YOU
> 
> , oder ???


Vortragende und Veranstalter selbstverständlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Dezember 2006)

So! Der Ladies-Workshop ist mittlerweile sehr erfolgreich gelaufen (Bilder kommen irgendwann auch noch   ) und am Dienstag steht der Fahrwerks-Termin an. Durch zwei Absagen hierfür können wir für diesen Termin jetzt wieder zwei Plätze anbieten. Bei Interesse bitte eine Mail an mich schicken.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Dezember 2006)

Halbzeit!
Die ersten beiden Termine sind rum und ich denke, alle hatten ihren Spaß. Vom Ladies-Workshop habe ich durchweg positive Rückmeldung bekommen und ich denke, daß auch der Fahrwerks-Workshop sehr informativ war. Zwar ist der theoretische Teil dann doch sehr umfangreich geworden, aber mir zumindest ist jetzt klar, warum mein Hinterbau so aussieht. Der praktische Teil war dann aus Zeitgründen eigentlich nur noch eine individuelle Fahrwerksberatung, aber wir haben uns vorgenommen, im Frühjahr nochmals einen praktischen Fahrwerks-Kurs im Gelände zu machen. Mehr dazu dann zu gegebener Zeit. Weiterhin ist ein Wokshop-Projekt zur richtigen Sitzposition in Arbeit. Auch hierzu mehr, sobald es Fakten gibt.

Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder:

Do ist yourself, Ladies!




Vor der Tat kommt die Theorie




Kinematik-Theorie vom Meister




Individualberatung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Dezember 2006)

Update der Restplätze: Keine! Wir können bei den beiden folgenden Terminen leider nur noch auf die Wartliste setzen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Januar 2007)

Zum bestehenden Programm ist noch ein neuer Termin hnzu gekommen: 

Am 30.1.07 wird es in den Räumen von Fahrrad Denfeld einen Workshop zum Thema Fahrradbiometrie, sprich der optimalen Sitzposition auf dem Bike geben. Mit der Optimierung der Sitzposition läßt sich nicht nur effektiver Kraft einsetzen und in geschwindigkeit umwandeln, sondern auch bequemer und körperschonender biken. An diesem Abend wird das Vorgehen und das Ergebnis der individuellen Sitzpositionsanpassung an demonstriert. Individuelle Termine zur Anpassung (mehrstündig!) können für Teilnehmer an diesem Termin deutlich vergünstigt gebucht werden! Die Teilnahme am 30. ist kostenlos, eine Voranmeldung ist aber aufgrund des begrenzten Raumangebots auf jeden Fall nötig! Dazu schickt bitte eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Weitere Infos auch hier: http://www.denfeld.de/Ebene2/Termine.asp


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Das war heute interessant und auch lehrreich für mich. Danke an den Schwarzen Kater


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Blumen, aber ich hatte ja heute außer der "Bewirtung" nicht viel Arbeit und selbst ´ne Menge nette Gespräche. Daher geb ich die Blumen mal weiter an die Denfeld-Crew, die ihren Feierabend für uns geopfert haben.  

Nochmal der Hinweis auf unseren nächsten Termin: *Am 30.1. um 20 Uhr, Biometrieworkshop!* Teilnahme kostenlos, aber anmeldepflichtig.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Da meld ich mich doch hiermit mal an!

Natürlich hast de recht das der Denfeld-Crew ein extra Lob zusteht


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da meld ich mich doch hiermit mal an!


dto.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Natürlich hast de recht das der Denfeld-Crew ein extra Lob zusteht


dto. (war ein recht kurzer Kommentar für einen Plauscher, abbä isch geh jez ins Bett)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padres-team (17. Januar 2007)

Auch ich fande es sehr interessant gestern. Habe einiges gelernt. Lob an die Crew von Denfeld und an dich Daniel.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Januar 2007)

*Der für den 30.1. angesetzte Biometrie-Workshop muß aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verschoben werden.* Einen Ausweichtermin erfahre ich vorraussichtlich Mitte nächster Woche. Diesen werde ich dann hier und per E-Mail an die bereits angemeldeten Teilnehmer kommunizieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Lob an Christian Denfeld für das tolle  und den Kater für die Organisation dieses Seminars  Soweit mir bekannt ist hat da noch jemand die Finger mit im Spiel gehabt, auch für Ihn gibts ein Dank und einen 

Besonders gefallen hat mir, abgesehen von dem ursprüngliche Thema des Seminars, das Christian ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen ge*plauscht* hat und uns einiges an Informationen über die Lebensdauer der Produkte verschiedener Hersteller geben konnte.


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Februar 2007)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön und Lob für die Veranstaltung . 
Neben dem vorgenanntem Informationen über's Material fand ich die Reinigungtips sehr hilfreich. Nicht zu vergessen die unkonventionelle Hilfe vom Christian bei meinem Schaltproblem


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach längerer Grippe-Erkrankung unseres Dozenten kann ich heute den schon lange erwarteten Nachholtermin verkünden. Sorry für die lange Wartezeit! Der Termin liegt jetzt auf Dienstag dem 

*20.3. um 19.30!*​ 
Statt finden wird der Abend wie gehabt in den Räumen von Fahrrad Denfeld in Bad Homburg. 
Aus organisatorischen Gründen brauche ich auch bitte noch von jedem, dessen Interesse an dem Abend weiterhin besteht, eine kurz Antwortmail an diese Adresse zwecks Platzkoordination!


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Der Biometrie-Vortrag war klasse!  Soweit ich es verstanden habe gliedert sich eine entsprechende Untersuchung in eine

orthopädische Voruntersuchung
Videoanalyse, vorzugsweise auf der Rolle (eigenes Rad)
Druckverteilungsanalyse im Schuh und neu auf dem Sattel
Auswertung

Aus der Auswertung resultieren Anpassungen am Bike und am Fahrstil mit den Zielen Beschwerden zu beseitigen, Spätfolgen zu verhindern und die eingesetzte Kraft effektiv in Vortrieb umzusetzen.

Biometrie Demo am lebenden Objekt:






Auswertung der Druckverteilung im Schuh:


----------

